# Ideal C. versicolor sling setup?



## Oxmodius (Jan 28, 2019)

I bought this beautiful blue (versicolor) sling about 2 weeks ago.
I spray some water in a corner at the bottom about once a week and let it dry out and i think I've nailed the cross-ventilation pretty well.

I've tried feeding her dead crickets and mealworms but she won't eat so I'm guessing she's in premolt (she even looks more bloated now ). She doesn't seem to drink water from her bottlecap but she does when i carefully drop a drop of water on her web. One thing i've learned is not stress too much and just let them do their thing!

I'd love to read some tips on the setup!
Does she need more flat space to make it easier for her to hunt?

I'll refer to both my Ts as she until i know better btw.
The last photo is from the day i got her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes, looks like it is about to molt. Thats probably why its not eating. Setup looks good but if it was me, I would get rid of the stick and add cork bark.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## SDCustom78 (Jan 28, 2019)

The abdomen does look plump and appears to be in premolt. Id have added a few fake leaves about 2/3 up the length of the stick? that is leaning as well, but recommend using corkbark "mold resistant'. Mold shouldnt really be an issue anyways because you shouldnt have it wet at all in there. Typically i add a row of ventilation around the bottom just above the substrate "you dont have to" but it does help with drying out if you overfill the water dish.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jan 28, 2019)

This is how I set up Avic/Caribena enclosures.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 28, 2019)

Oxmodius said:


> I'd love to read some tips on the setup!
> Does she need more flat space to make it easier for her to hunt?


That's not a bad start, but I would replace the stick with a flatter piece of cork (to use as a hunting perch) and add leafy clutter to the top half (for cover and anchor points for webbing).













Avicularia (or Caribena) Sling Enclosure



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 4, 2019
__ 2
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
caribena
caribena versicolor
pinktoe tarantula
sling




						The enclosure for one of my two Avicularia avicularia slings.  (My slings have both webbed them...

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Oxmodius (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for replying guys! Helpful and appreciated!
I'll add a sanitized piece of corkbark and a leaf or two after the molt.

Might post the upgrade here if anyone is interested 

Edit: She's molting now!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

